# C++ Puffer leeren



## Justin-1992 (18. März 2010)

Guten Abend,

weiß vielleicht jemand wie man in C++ den Eingabe puffer und den Ausgabe puffer leert?
Und sonst noch alle puffer die man evtl. für Dateioperation braucht leeren kann?

Mfg. Justin


----------



## Cromon (18. März 2010)

Ich denke mal das konnte hilfreich sein:
http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/iostream/ostream/flush/
http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/iostream/istream/sync/


----------



## Jennesta (18. März 2010)

In meinem Buch steht für den Eingabepuffer folgendes 
Ausgabepuffer, weiß ich gerade nichts.

```
cin.sync();
		cin.clear();
```


----------

